# oversized map ?



## dkpbxman (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a detailed map of NYC that I'd like to hang on the wall. It originally was a rolled map that I had mounted on a 1/8" thick piece of foam-core so it now lies flat and is very light.

It's measurements are 41" x 51", and shows every street in the city (circa 1960)

I'd like to protect it with some kind of clear plastic/acrylic covering (a piece of glass that size would be WAY too expensive, I'm sure). 

Is there some kind of framing system that anybody can think of, that I could use? 
And any advice as to how to actually hang it?

Thanks for any help,
Dan


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 8, 2006)

You could build a frame with a rabbet deep enough to accept a 1/2" foamboard back, OR a 1/4" pc. of Luan underlayment grade plywood. You could glue the frame to the backing. Foamboard and plywood do not expand/contract much so the frame should stay tight.

Your picture frame could be assembled directly on the wall. Use a wide material for the frame with a 1/4" rabbet around the inside. Mount the bottom first, dead level. Mount one end, perfectly vertical. Set the map in the frame. Mount the other end then the top.

Large museum canvases are sretched across a frame of wood with a non acidic cardboard or other medium that will not harm the piece. Maybe you could build such a frame.

Tom in KY, a glass cover would be best for it's hard, easy to clean, scratch resistant surface.


----------



## oldslowchevy (Mar 10, 2006)

i had the ace hardware store near me cut a peice of glass 48"x58" a few months back for $79.99 so it might be worth checking into


----------

